# Bleeding clutch issues...



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

R33 GTR. Trying to bleed the clutch but have peddle issues. There's not really any resistance for the first 3 inches of travel, then I feel resistance. Just fitted refilled the fluid reservoir. 
I see there is a manifold that splits the feed from the master cylinder between a 'U' shaped price of pipe and the slave cylinder with two bleed nipples. One on the manifold and one on the slave cylinder. What am I missing here?

Have tried to bleed the pipe first then the slave cylinder. Is there any kind of servo assistance or something????

Do I have to bleed the master cylinder?


----------



## Spency1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

try pedal down open valve, shut pedal down open valve shut, if u pump with the nipple open you draw air back in, maybe youve done this?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

this really is the worse job ever. 

Ideal and easy way is to fit a pipe direct from the master cylinder to the slave. 


If you dont fancy this then push teh slave cylinder pin all teh way back and clamp it. 

Then fit a pipe to both bleed nipples and take both into a jar containing fluid. 

Then open the first bleed nipple ( the loop one) and just leave for it to drain itself but keeping the master cylinder topped up. Give the pedal some very slow pumps. Next move onto the slave and do the same. 

The best method is to pressure fill from the master cylinder.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Thought something like this may be the case. Found another link on another forum with some steps on. Can post them if anyone would find it useful. 
My friend has had a similar issue with their 300zx. Seems that they also have the 'dampening tube on also'. 

I didn't actually realise that there's a bleed nipple on the master cylinder too. 

I'll be continuing on next weekend, won't be apply until its 100% right so will let you all knw how I get on. 

Meanwhile, if any of you guys on here that do know the process, please share...

Btw Matty, your 34s gorgeous.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I binned the damper in favor for a more traditional system. It gravity bled perfectly.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

You just run the line from the Master straight to the slave or did you blank off the manifold?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I ran a line straight from the master cylinder to the slave.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

R32 Combat said:


> I ran a line straight from the master cylinder to the slave.


With a hose hopefully


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> I ran a line straight from the master cylinder to the slave.


Cheers mate. Think I will stick with the damper for now and be a little more dilegent with bleeding the system.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*clutch bleeding how i did it and the nice way!!!*

i bled it with the normal process first the damper then the slave but remember the car must be level ...
And the car must have fluid on the ,master cylinder all the time ...
And make sure to bleed into a bottle with fluid inside already lessening the risk of air going back in if you dont tighten the nipple correctly .
Also those fluid bleeding machines with a massive resevoir seem to be the it these days ...
The best thing since sliced bread so if necessary maybe find some one with one of those you can borrow and bleed it with 1 litre of fluid just to be super super safe that all the air is out the system on both bleed nipples with both of them open .. and then shut off the damper then the slave and you should be ready as can be


----------

